# Nerja Medical Advice



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone

Can anyone on this forum recommend a good GP here in Nerja that speaks English? We have private health insurance and are trying to find a good GP in the event we do become ill.

Also, does anyone know if you are required to pre-register with a GP before seeing them (as in the UK)?

Thanks as always

Casey


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

caseyprince said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Can anyone on this forum recommend a good GP here in Nerja that speaks English? We have private health insurance and are trying to find a good GP in the event we do become ill.
> 
> ...


You have private health insurance ... you probably wont be using a Spanish system GP, but you will be using one of the ones your Private Health Company authorises. Sanitas for instance issue a book with all the doctors names and addresses and telling you what languages they speak.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You have private health insurance ... you probably wont be using a Spanish system GP, but you will be using one of the ones your Private Health Company authorises. Sanitas for instance issue a book with all the doctors names and addresses and telling you what languages they speak.


ASSSA do the same & I think most healthcare providers do


caseyprince - you need to contact the insurance company


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this link:

Doctors in Nerja Including English-Speaking Doctors and Clinics


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> ASSSA do the same & I think most healthcare providers do
> 
> 
> caseyprince - you need to contact the insurance company


Thanks everyone, I have previously contacted the insurance company and they can only provide the names of the clinics that accept the insurance and do not specify which clinics have English speaking doctors. I think I have figured it out from the list that Thrax sent through.


----------

